# Piranha Brood Mares



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Frank, I was talking to one of the Nattereri Breeders the other day. The bulge that females get came up in the conversation. We came up with the hypothesis that perhaps not all females have the ability to deliver huge amounts of eggs like others.

Or in other words that not all females are as good of brood mares as others.
Many other animals are this way, like with humans there women out there that can have 10 kids and others that cant even have one.

Is there any research or information available on this topic? The reason we talked about it is pictures like this one 









not all females get a bulge that big so we thought maybe certain special females have greater abilities to reproduce

what is your thoughts?


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

my 10" female swells up like a she has swallowed a freaking golfball! I do think this is a very resaonable and educated hyphotonis(sp)


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> my 10" female swells up like a she has swallowed a freaking golfball! I do think this is a very resaonable and educated hyphotonis(sp)


 Then why ask me for opinion when you have already concluded the outcome with your own answer?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Pardon my ignorance, but is the bulge always there, or only there during certain times? i.e. like when a dog is in heat. Just curious.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

From my own observations there is always a slight bulge, and thats how I sex them, but when they are ready to mate the bulge grows considerably

Frank, what do you think about my questions?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Frank, what do you think about my questions?


 Not much.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

have you heard of any research or studies on whether all fish have the same ability to reproduce

dont be a jerk


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

To a layman as myself, I would think it would be like any other attribute, some are better than others. I doubt every Jaguar runs at the same top speed so some would be faster than others. It would make sense that, as with every species, with the exception of microorganisms that reproduce by splitting, there would be differences from one individual to the next.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> have you heard of any research or studies on whether all fish have the same ability to reproduce
> 
> dont be a jerk


 Nate it is obvious to me that Frank is not interested, and asking him not to be a jerk is just plain rude.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am interested in the outcomes of this experiment.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> Sir Nathan XXI said:
> 
> 
> > have you heard of any research or studies on whether all fish have the same ability to reproduce
> ...


 and so was his comment "not much" :biggrin:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Nate their is a difference between answering a question honestly and being rude.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

sure is


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I have already contact Bcollins111900 with my explanation for the non-answer. Nate, you are at your own level of comprehension so take it anyway you want.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Nate what's the point in constantly badgering him with questions you already have formulated an answer for? Grow up already, your immature tirades are old and not wanted anymore.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am going to close this before it gets out of control. The experiment is coming.


----------

